# Brauche Infos über Marokko/Agadir und Umgebung, wer kennt sich aus ??



## angelpunk (14. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Alle !

Ich fliege im Januar wieder nach Marokko und würde gerne diesmal was fangen, letztes Jahr sehr viele Fehlbisse vom Felsen auf Grundmontage und 2-3 kleine gefangen...wo angeln ?? wann ?? Köder ?? Überm Riff ?? Über Sand ?? Montagen ?? bin sonst eher zanderjäger, mit dem meer hab ichs irgendwie nicht so...

Jörn


----------

